# Which firearm should I purchase next?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have been saving a few dollars here and there and I am getting closer and closer. From my signature line below you can see my current inventory (I also have 22lr not listed there). I think I have the basics covered for the most part, but of course, there is always more room in the cabinet and several others that would just be nice to have. Again, no real specific purpose for which I need a firearm, likely more of something to go mess around with like a 22 pistol or the like (economical ammo), certainly well under $500. What is the next natural caliber to get? It is preliminary at this point obviously. If I get a rifle it will have to have the accutrigger, it is incredible!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

How about one of these?
http://www.ruger.com/Firearms/FAProdVie ... 0&return=Y


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Browning buckmark, you will never regret it.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Or maybe one of these?
http://www.ruger.com/Firearms/FAProdVie ... 1&return=Y

Or these?
http://www.ruger.com/Firearms/FAProdVie ... 0&return=Y

By the way, I like Rugers.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Loke said:


> Or maybe one of these?
> http://www.ruger.com/Firearms/FAProdVie ... 1&return=Y
> 
> Or these?
> ...


That charger is a sweet looking little unit. That would be a fun shoot. That 44 looks fun too. But, I still like the buckmarks over the Ruger marks.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Yea, same boat here. I was thinking a S&W 629 .44 mag until I saw even the used prices are even out of sight. Now I'm looking at the Tactical / Combat shotguns. Mossberg and Remington have some really interesting ones. Just what a person needs for Jackrabbits. :lol: :lol: 

+! on the Savage Accutriggers.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Those are thy types of things that I had in mind...I'll check it out.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=389&ssid=2812622&rurl=nid,218,ad,2812622,lpid,3,cat,185
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=2809420&cat=185&lpid=4


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Those are thy types of things that I had in mind...I'll check it out.
> 
> http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=389&ssid=2812622&rurl=nid,218,ad,2812622,lpid,3,cat,185
> http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=2809420&cat=185&lpid=4


Those are two nice guns. The only reason I like the buckmarks over the rugers is the amount of moving parts and how easy it is to clean vs. the ruger. But, unless you really want the target version, you can pick up a buckmark with the new urx grips in your choice of slab side or bull barell for about 300.00.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I own a 22/45 Gov't Target model. It is one of the most accurate pistols that I have had the pleasure of owning. One evening I shot 50 rounds into a 1" hole at 25 yards from a rest at an indoor range. It got to the point of being boring since there were no new holes in the paper. The only experience that I have had with the Buckmark was when I had to help a friend put his back together when a couple of screws shot loose while hunting prairie dogs.


----------



## cornstar (Jan 16, 2008)

If your considering a tactical shotty to protect yourself from rabbits check out a Benelli Nova tactical with the ghost sights. I sure love mine, and every jackrabbit that has run at me trying to bite my penis off has lost big time while I have packed this.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

What, no .17 HMR???? Get one with a scope and accu-trigger and go have some fun. Bit more expensive to shoot than a .22 but one everyone should have in their collection.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Doc said:


> What, no .17 HMR???? Get one with a scope and accu-trigger and go have some fun. Bit more expensive to shoot than a .22 but one everyone should have in their collection.


Those are fun indeed, but kind of defeating the economical ammo issue...but yes, I hear you.


cornstar said:


> If your considering a tactical shotty to protect yourself from rabbits check out a Benelli Nova tactical with the ghost sights. I sure love mine, and every jackrabbit that has run at me trying to bite my penis off has lost big time while I have packed this.


You do have to be careful out there, I recommend not leaving it hanging out, they think you are trolling if it is just hanging out there, besides it is kind of dangerous shooting as the rabbits are biting it.. :lol: 


Loke said:


> I own a 22/45 Gov't Target model. It is one of the most accurate pistols that I have had the pleasure of owning. One evening I shot 50 rounds into a 1" hole at 25 yards from a rest at an indoor range. It got to the point of being boring since there were no new holes in the paper.


That does sound boring...j/k

I am really in the dreaming stage right now, it will likely be a few months, except that the bday is right around the corner together with Easter, maybe that Easter Bunny better watch out or he may end up being our Easter Bunny Stew main ingedient... :twisted:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Check out the Sig Mosquito. Its around $450. Its just a scaled down version of the P226, a Navy seal used gun.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Nevermind the $450. Looks like they are retailing for $358 now.

http://www.sigsauer.com/Products/ShowCa ... oductid=98


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Loke said:


> The only experience that I have had with the Buckmark was when I had to help a friend put his back together when a couple of screws shot loose while hunting prairie dogs.


Loke that is not nice to insinuate that your friend did not assemble his weapon correctly after cleaning.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

truemule said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> > The only experience that I have had with the Buckmark was when I had to help a friend put his back together when a couple of screws shot loose while hunting prairie dogs.
> ...


He is a former Marine after all. :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Talked myself into the Mossberg Tactical 20 in. 8 shot. Carressed the others , but they did'nt point as well as the Moss. Funny because I own 2 older Remingtons that I love.


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

I have een toying with the idea of a Walther P22 for a while. It fits my hand suprisingly well for such a small pistol. That mosquito looks pretty cool too.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Loke said:


> Or maybe one of these?
> http://www.ruger.com/Firearms/FAProdVie ... 1&return=Y
> 
> Or these?
> ...


Is it a bad sign of the economy if none of the Ruger website will work? Hopefully the site is just down for maintenance??


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Site is working now, probably just doing some updates. The election has stimulated the economy in gun sales and shooting equipment. Quite a few places are sold out and huge back orders the day after the election. Everyone is in panic mode wonder how much control is going to be put in place.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nueces said:


> Site is working now, probably just doing some updates. The election has stimulated the economy in gun sales and shooting equipment. Quite a few places are sold out and huge back orders the day after the election. Everyone is in panic mode wonder how much control is going to be put in place.


I have heard that a few times now, thinking to load up right away personally.


----------

